# Job orientation in an hour and a half



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm glad I got the job... I'm just nervous about screwing things up like I always do. Man, I really hope I don't make a fool out of myself. My heart is beating out of my chest..


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

You're not expected to be perfect. Take things slowly and methodically... Ask questions or get things clarified if you need. 

And remember to breathe.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Well turns out all I had to do was watch videos and sign papers. Today I will begin actual training. I did manage to make myself look stupid, though. I signed the day's date on my birthday line and when one of the ladies asked me what shirt size I was, my mind went blank and I just said "I don't know". I'm probably going to to really stupid today.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

We all make mistakes, especially when we're nervous. Everything will work out.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Well the good news is that it well for the most part (considering I'm a screw up). Many people working there were very friendly. Looking forward to going back although I don't have a schedule for some reason. I guess they will just call me to come in..?


----------

